# To be SMG or not to be SMG that is the question?



## MPower01 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello! First off, I am new to the forums and I am very interested in the LSB M3's. I was curious, Is the SMG really worth the extra $2,700? I have always been a car nut and I have never driven anything other then a stick. So I was just curious as to some opinions or plus/minus's about SMG. Any comments welcome, Thanks Again, A


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Search. This has been covered sooooooooo many times


It all boils down to personal taste, like what color to get or what interior, etc.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

... and don't forget the sunroof choice.

Alex


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> ... and don't forget the sunroof choice.
> 
> Alex


 Ah, you're just trying to start that sunroof thing again aren't you.


----------



## Migg (Mar 2, 2005)

MPower01 said:


> Hello! First off, I am new to the forums and I am very interested in the LSB M3's. I was curious, Is the SMG really worth the extra $2,700? I have always been a car nut and I have never driven anything other then a stick. So I was just curious as to some opinions or plus/minus's about SMG. Any comments welcome, Thanks Again, A


If money is of no object to you, then definitely get the SMG. If it is, then be aware that once the car is out of warranty, you may be on the hook for costly repairs. Not only are the parts expensive, the labor should be even more so because there are few qualified SMG technicians (dealerships). Resale value may also be affected by the high maintenance.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Pretty speculative here Migg...


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

[ I ordered SMG on my new CAB. I like the option of shifting or not shifting. I drive alot in town and on the highway, so I will get to use it both ways. I can't wait to get my car!! It should be here in June.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually most people find it is so easy to shift, they NEVER use auto. No matter what they thought before they bought. 

As for maintenance, there has been little so far, so hard tosay. The big part, the tranny is the same as the non-SMG cars. Clutch wear should be the same or even better since the computer does ride the clutch pedal or slip it heavily in starts.

As for the electronics and hydraulics. Electronics are swap out bad for good anyway, so as long as parts are available, no big deal. And hydrualics are a pretty mature technology. And a few things like the pump itself may be a problem once parts are no longer available, but BMW has been pretty good in keeping parts for older cars.


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

MPower01 said:


> Hello! First off, I am new to the forums and I am very interested in the LSB M3's. I was curious, Is the SMG really worth the extra $2,700? I have always been a car nut and I have never driven anything other then a stick. So I was just curious as to some opinions or plus/minus's about SMG. Any comments welcome, Thanks Again, A


Get a stick.

next?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

drallafi said:


> Get a stick.
> 
> next?


That was helpful.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't know much about SMG..Search for it, there's pros and cons all over ever forum about it..
I can tell you a bit about the 6spd.
Pros...It's fun..and pulls smooth through all gears..I think fourth is the weakest though
Cons...Clutch is weak, and get's somewhat mushy when used aggressively..But that's fairly cheap to change..
I think from what it sounds like..SMG is for deep pockets...No telling what it cost to replace the clutch in a SMG...


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I wish I had a choice. I have a 645 now with a 6 speed which I like. The M6 I have on order only has a 7 speed SMG.,though there is a rumor that they will offer a stick.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

dawgbone said:


> Don't know much about SMG..Search for it, there's pros and cons all over ever forum about it..
> I can tell you a bit about the 6spd.
> Pros...It's fun..and pulls smooth through all gears..I think fourth is the weakest though
> Cons...Clutch is weak, and get's somewhat mushy when used aggressively..But that's fairly cheap to change..
> I think from what it sounds like..SMG is for deep pockets...No telling what it cost to replace the clutch in a SMG...


So why would SMG be different? SAME tranny, SAME gears.

As for the clutch, it sounds like you don't know about the CDV and its removal.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

My opinion - it's awesome on the track, not so awesome for normal daily driving. Boris Said and Hans Stuck have both told me the M3 SMG is their favorite road car. It all comes down to whether you want the involvement of working the clutch or not. Some prefer that SMG allows more focus on braking points and steering, while others would miss the interaction. I love SMG and would order it, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I like SMG, but it absolutely does have reliability issues.

It is not uncommon for the synchros to fail in a heavily used SMG car. (I know four people who've had the same issue. Including myself.)


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

The only thing I would add is this...

You're buying a 50k+ car that you will be driving every day. Don't let the cost of any option sway you. In the end, whether you spent 2 grand more or less will not matter. What you don't want to happen is a year or two down the line you start to regret not getting something. Consider that getting out of a one year car will cost you much more then a couple of thousand dollars.

Drive them both and you will know which one to get. For me, it was a no brainer - 6 spd manual.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

dwette said:


> Ah, you're just trying to start that sunroof thing again aren't you.


Skip the SMG and get the 6sp. This way you won't feel bad about the sunroof or the 19's I of course took the 18's and got the Nav. Wasn't this yesterday's conversation??


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

MPower01 said:


> Hello! First off, I am new to the forums and I am very interested in the LSB M3's. I was curious, Is the SMG really worth the extra $2,700? I have always been a car nut and I have never driven anything other then a stick. So I was just curious as to some opinions or plus/minus's about SMG. Any comments welcome, Thanks Again, A


Its very quirky imo, if you order it...

*MAKE DAMN SURE YOU TEST DRIVE AN SMG CAR 1ST, UNLIKE SEVERAL IDIOTS WHO THEN ARE UNHAPPY LATER !!*

SMG is cool, If you like it, just be sure !

For me when the M cars become SMG only, I move to Porsche.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

By then, Porsche will have their own SMG variant!



flashinthepan said:


> For me when the M cars become SMG only, I move to Porsche.


----------



## budmanm3 (Sep 17, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> Its very quirky imo, if you order it...
> 
> *MAKE DAMN SURE YOU TEST DRIVE AN SMG CAR 1ST, UNLIKE SEVERAL IDIOTS WHO THEN ARE UNHAPPY LATER !!*
> 
> ...


I bought it without test driving it.. and I love it. Only 150 miles into driving it but I love it already..


----------

